# Our Bullmastiff...any name ideas????



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

We brought our baby home yesterday, we really want to call her Lexi but have a Gsd called Max and we dont think its gonna work so are looking for ideas if anyone has any, i'm gonna get my thinking cap back on too.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I had 3 bitches.a Brindle bullmastiff called her Paris,a fawn pitbull called Jade and a white american bulldog bitch called Ellie.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

She'd make a great Rosie ... she is so beautiful


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Lola, she is stunning by the way:flrt:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Elsa because she looks like a lion cub or Bambi because she's fawn,she's beautiful.


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

chandelierman said:


> I had 3 bitches.a Brindle bullmastiff called her Paris,a fawn pitbull called Jade and a white american bulldog bitch called Ellie.


They are all gorgeous names, my hubby mentioned Ellie earlier. I'm no good with decisions


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Cleo27 said:


> Lola, she is stunning by the way:flrt:


Thank u, I think I'm totally smitten


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

sarahc said:


> Elsa because she looks like a lion cub or Bambi because she's fawn,she's beautiful.


I absolutely love Elsa, my hubby knows a dig called that so he won't call her it , I've called her Bambi for the last few weeks as the first time we saw her walking she was just like him.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the bullmastiffs,they are my favourite breed,i chose a brindle because the fawns were too common at the time,my girl was so loving and never gave me any cause for concern over her temprament,sadly she is no longer with me,,2004 was a sad year for me.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Poppy,
Violet
ditta
greta
lotta

out of those i think she loooks like a Lotta...
Max and Lotta...sounds cute..


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

I think she looks like a bit of a 'Diva' :flrt:
But Dolce, Dior and Diaz are good too. I'm having a D day :2thumb:


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

chandelierman said:


> I love the bullmastiffs,they are my favourite breed,i chose a brindle because the fawns were too common at the time,my girl was so loving and never gave me any cause for concern over her temprament,sadly she is no longer with me,,2004 was a sad year for me.


I agree, the fawns are a lot more popular. They are personally my favourite, but I have seen some stunning Brindles. I'm really sorry you lost yours, that must be awful


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Callia said:


> I think she looks like a bit of a 'Diva' :flrt:
> But Dolce, Dior and Diaz are good too. I'm having a D day :2thumb:


Haha Diva is brill, I really think she will be one


----------



## eXtremeTurtles (Sep 22, 2011)

SO cute!!!! I want!


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

we have two collie bitches GYPSI and VISA ....


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Firstly: awwwwww, she is soooo cuute!!! :flrt:

I like Bambi, Bambi's girlfriend was called Faline. I think it suits her, I had a rat called faline, it's also a name I use in games :blush:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

She's beautiful! I like Elsa & Faline. I have a blue fawn Staffy called Libby, her full name is Liberty but too much of a mouthful to shout in the park


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Omg she is gorgeous! look at that face! I did work experience at my local vets years ago and came across my first bull mastiff...a huge male. Head was like a bear head! I was so scared lol trying to hold him still while he had his plastic collar put on but he was the sweetest thing! And we got one round by here as well who is a softie.

Anyway, I think Bebe or Baby is nice. Imagine when shes all grown up and calling her baby lol. Bambi is nice also, as said. 
Holly? Molly?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Emelia, Emma, Emily.
Ooo Brandy! That's a nice name!


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Elsa is cute
So is Lola.. though i'd be more inclined to call her Lolly day to day


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> Omg she is gorgeous! look at that face! I did work experience at my local vets years ago and came across my first bull mastiff...a huge male. Head was like a bear head! I was so scared lol trying to hold him still while he had his plastic collar put on but he was the sweetest thing! And we got one round by here as well who is a softie.
> 
> Anyway, I think Bebe or Baby is nice. Imagine when shes all grown up and calling her baby lol. Bambi is nice also, as said.
> Holly? Molly?


I call her Baby, she really is my baby lol. 

I think we are going to persevere and call her Lexi our Gsd seems to know we're not calling him now so hopefully we've got her name sorted. Picking her pedigree name was easier than picking her pet name


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lottie & Roxy come to my mind..

My little pup is arriving tomorrow so excited


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aww  just in case tho Bella is really nice!


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> Aww  just in case tho Bella is really nice!


Thanks I love that. I can't believe picking a name is so stressful, my hubby is being awkward and my other dog is just getting so confused. I don't know what to do for best. Arghhh!!!


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Lover said:


> Lottie & Roxy come to my mind..
> 
> My little pup is arriving tomorrow so excited


I like Roxy, I've got a niece called that though. 

Wow what pup are you getting?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

x becca x said:


> I like Roxy, I've got a niece called that though.
> 
> Wow what pup are you getting?


Jack russell male i have no idea on names lol


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Lover said:


> Jack russell male i have no idea on names lol


Cool,bet your really excited, i could hardly sleep lol.
My friend has a parsons jack russell he is called Mylo 
Good luck picking him a name, dont forget to post some pics  x


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

x becca x said:


> Cool,bet your really excited, i could hardly sleep lol.
> My friend has a parsons jack russell he is called Mylo
> Good luck picking him a name, dont forget to post some pics  x


Pic over load tonight i think, just been out and bought everything just need some worming treatment for saturday which is when he is due his next lot, couldnt find it anywhere at the shopping centre near me so i will have to nip to my vets tomorrow.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Molly, she looks like a Molly


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Lover said:


> Pic over load tonight i think, just been out and bought everything just need some worming treatment for saturday which is when he is due his next lot, couldnt find it anywhere at the shopping centre near me so i will have to nip to my vets tomorrow.


We got ours from the vet tonight she's just been for her 1st injection. We decided to call her Maddie  x


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

*H* said:


> Molly, she looks like a Molly


That's cute  we've picked Maddie, we had to register her at vets so I made hubby decide quick before he could change his mind ......again


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've got a bullmastiff called gibson. although he still gets called puppy more than his actual name. be prepared for it to take you forever to walk anywhere with her. even now people stop me in the street so they can look at him. he is stunning though, but i literally can't go anywhere without being stopped by someone. there's no such thing as a quick walk.


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

*mogwai* said:


> i've got a bullmastiff called gibson. although he still gets called puppy more than his actual name. be prepared for it to take you forever to walk anywhere with her. even now people stop me in the street so they can look at him. he is stunning though, but i literally can't go anywhere without being stopped by someone. there's no such thing as a quick walk.


Wow thats amazing, i didnt think people would like them so much with them being such big dogs. A lot of people i have mentioned her too have surprised me by saying how much they love them. We took her to vets for her first injection last night and we met the breeder there who had brought the other 9 pups and lots of people were excited to see them apparently they arent very common around here. I'm looking forward to her walks...maybe not as much if its going to tak eme an hour in the cold though lol.
I love his name thats brill.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the name Maddie, really suits her  I have a pale ginger long haired cat called Maddie, she was almost Elsa but Husband picked Maddie after she had a mad half hour running about like a lunatic


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

x becca x said:


> Wow thats amazing, i didnt think people would like them so much with them being such big dogs. A lot of people i have mentioned her too have surprised me by saying how much they love them. We took her to vets for her first injection last night and we met the breeder there who had brought the other 9 pups and lots of people were excited to see them apparently they arent very common around here. I'm looking forward to her walks...maybe not as much if its going to tak eme an hour in the cold though lol.
> I love his name thats brill.


there isn't many aound here either, so people recognise him from when he was a pup and have seen him grow up. i take him everywhere with me. even when i'm doing my avon round. 
you do get people being funny with him though because he's so big which annoys me. especially when their dog has had a go at mine and they stuff like "you don't wanna mess with that". er, why? when your dog is clearly more aggressive than my dog. 

can i give you a few hints & tips? don't know how much research you've done so i apologise if you know all this. i'd get her a halti, they grow big and strong, which seems obvious but mine is a lot stronger than i thought he would be. the halti has really worked well for us. and socialise her as much as you can. they're a suspicious breed and need exposing to as many different situations/people/animals as possible. like i said i take mine everywhere but he got totally spooked by a bin bag the other day & refused to walk past it, same with a tree stump a few weeks back.


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

*mogwai* said:


> there isn't many aound here either, so people recognise him from when he was a pup and have seen him grow up. i take him everywhere with me. even when i'm doing my avon round.
> you do get people being funny with him though because he's so big which annoys me. especially when their dog has had a go at mine and they stuff like "you don't wanna mess with that". er, why? when your dog is clearly more aggressive than my dog.
> 
> can i give you a few hints & tips? don't know how much research you've done so i apologise if you know all this. i'd get her a halti, they grow big and strong, which seems obvious but mine is a lot stronger than i thought he would be. the halti has really worked well for us. and socialise her as much as you can. they're a suspicious breed and need exposing to as many different situations/people/animals as possible. like i said i take mine everywhere but he got totally spooked by a bin bag the other day & refused to walk past it, same with a tree stump a few weeks back.


Oh I really hate people like that, I really don't like that people just tie all bug dogs with the same brush. We have a Gsd and a Labrador went for him and Max didn't retaliate at all and the woman made out it was my fault for having a big dog.

I've done loads of research but any tips you can give me would be brilliant thanks. First hand knowledge is always best I think. I have a few friends and family with dogs and 1 has a new puppy too so she'll hopefully get lots of playtime with other dogs, I can't wait to be able to take her out. Is a Halti, like a harness?


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

She is really cute. My sister has one called James. He is a big softy but his tail is leathal,and he stands on your feet and it hurts bad,and he dribbles a lot, its disgusting,like Hooch in Turner and Hooch.


----------



## VonnieF (Dec 3, 2011)

She is so cute :flrt:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

x becca x said:


> Oh I really hate people like that, I really don't like that people just tie all bug dogs with the same brush. We have a Gsd and a Labrador went for him and Max didn't retaliate at all and the woman made out it was my fault for having a big dog.
> 
> I've done loads of research but any tips you can give me would be brilliant thanks. First hand knowledge is always best I think. I have a few friends and family with dogs and 1 has a new puppy too so she'll hopefully get lots of playtime with other dogs, I can't wait to be able to take her out. Is a Halti, like a harness?


sorry, not been on for a while. yeah it's just like a harness & stops them from pulling so much. google it, they're less than a tenner, think mine was £8 OR £9.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

bullmastiffs are amazing breed to own. and as other people had said on here it does take ages to walk lol some people pefer admire him from a far where some like to come up to coach him but thor is a big baby he is scared of jelly babies lol and here is a photo of my baby boy x he is 5 next may


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

he's beautiful. 

anyone here have more than 1? i keep thinking i want another but don't know if i a) have the room or b) could walk 2 big dogs.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*mogwai* said:


> he's beautiful.
> 
> anyone here have more than 1? i keep thinking i want another but don't know if i a) have the room or b) could walk 2 big dogs.


thanks me and hubby would love to have another one but not sure if we would end up losing the bed lol as thor still sleeps on our bed


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Our friend who we got Maddie from has 2, they also have 1 pup left so might have 3 if they cant sell her lol. I would love a second one i asked hubby for the other pup but he said no  if we didnt already have a GSD he said we could of had her as well.


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Here she is 9 weeks old


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

x becca x said:


> image
> 
> Here she is 9 weeks old


AWWWW:flrt:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

she neeeeeds me. i think she'd be better of here keeping my big giant of a baby company. so i'll just pop over to hull & take her off your hands. presume that's o.k? and besides it's only a matter of time before she eats your beautiful christmas display and we wouldn't want that to happen would we? so there it's settled, she's spending xmas here with me. :whistling2:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

she is so sweet god i cant rember thor begin that small lol


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

same here. it's stupid how fast they grow. i've got a pic smeone where of me sat on the settee & gibson is curled up between my feet. i'm sure his head is bigger now than his whole body was then.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

x becca x said:


> We brought our baby home yesterday, we really want to call her Lexi but have a Gsd called Max and we dont think its gonna work so are looking for ideas if anyone has any, i'm gonna get my thinking cap back on too.
> 
> image
> 
> image


she is tooo cute!!! have you decided on a name yet?? i didn't read the whole thread, i was too smitten by that adorable little face


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*mogwai* said:


> same here. it's stupid how fast they grow. i've got a pic smeone where of me sat on the settee & gibson is curled up between my feet. i'm sure his head is bigger now than his whole body was then.


i know its crazy ive just dug this baby photo out of thor he is 10 weeks here


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> i know its crazy ive just dug this baby photo out of thor he is 10 weeks here
> 
> image


i just made the cats crap themselves by saying 'awwwwwwwwwwww' and squeaking very loudly!! he's sooooooooooooooo cute!!

i need a baby one


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i just made the cats crap themselves by saying 'awwwwwwwwwwww' and squeaking very loudly!! he's sooooooooooooooo cute!!
> 
> i need a baby one


 
i know makes me want a puppy one again lol he used to do this really cute thing where he used to cross his ears over his eyes when he was naugthy here is another photo when he was 18 weeks old 










and this next photo was when he went througth his gangle phase


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

*mogwai* said:


> she neeeeeds me. i think she'd be better of here keeping my big giant of a baby company. so i'll just pop over to hull & take her off your hands. presume that's o.k? and besides it's only a matter of time before she eats your beautiful christmas display and we wouldn't want that to happen would we? so there it's settled, she's spending xmas here with me. :whistling2:


Hahaa my baby is going no where lol, she's trashed the trees already. I blame that on my hubby putting 4 of the bloody things up


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> she is tooo cute!!! have you decided on a name yet?? i didn't read the whole thread, i was too smitten by that adorable little face


We called her Maddie as her pet name and Missy Matilda the menace as her pedigree name


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Thor is gorgeous, i cant believe how fast they grow!! Maddie went from 3.2 kg to 7.5 kg in a fortnight. I'm not looking forward to the gangley stage


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i just made the cats crap themselves by saying 'awwwwwwwwwwww' and squeaking very loudly!! he's sooooooooooooooo cute!!
> 
> i need a baby one


That made me really laugh! Aww you should get a baby one too.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

x becca x said:


> Thor is gorgeous, i cant believe how fast they grow!! Maddie went from 3.2 kg to 7.5 kg in a fortnight. I'm not looking forward to the gangley stage


lol the gangley stage is sweet but thor did have a habit of stepping in poo lol thank god he grew out of that lol aww i cant wait to see more photos of your little girl makes me wish thor was still a baby x


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> lol the gangley stage is sweet but thor did have a habit of stepping in poo lol thank god he grew out of that lol aww i cant wait to see more photos of your little girl makes me wish thor was still a baby x


Haha Maddie stands in pee, she leaves pretty little pee marks all over the flooring. I have to follow her and wipe her paws when shes had a pee to stop it! Thanks i've taken loads of pics of her, shes growing so fast


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

x becca x said:


> Haha Maddie stands in pee, she leaves pretty little pee marks all over the flooring. I have to follow her and wipe her paws when shes had a pee to stop it! Thanks i've taken loads of pics of her, shes growing so fast


lol yep i know that feeling lol i had to carry baby wipes with me at one stage as he used to have clumps hanging out where he ate to much grass lol and yes do take lots and lots of photos they grow up so fast i cant belive my man is going to be 5 next year!!


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> lol yep i know that feeling lol i had to carry baby wipes with me at one stage as he used to have clumps hanging out where he ate to much grass lol and yes do take lots and lots of photos they grow up so fast i cant belive my man is going to be 5 next year!!


That made me laugh, we're having that problem with Max's hair. I couldnt figure out why she was dragging her bum on the floor until i saw she had a clump of hair hanging out her rear. I'm gonna have a hairless Gsd if Maddie carries on lol. God 5! I cant wait until shes that old, i love having a puppy but i really want her to be fully grown.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

x becca x said:


> That made me laugh, we're having that problem with Max's hair. I couldnt figure out why she was dragging her bum on the floor until i saw she had a clump of hair hanging out her rear. I'm gonna have a hairless Gsd if Maddie carries on lol. God 5! I cant wait until shes that old, i love having a puppy but i really want her to be fully grown.


aww poor thing x its fab when they fully grown and filled out ive now started entering him for shows and he has done fab he came 4th in his first ever kc class very proud mummy moment lol but thor is a big scared cat he is scared of jelly babies and ice cream on a cone lol but all he wants to do know is sleep eat and fart lol you got any more photos of your little darling??


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> aww poor thing x its fab when they fully grown and filled out ive now started entering him for shows and he has done fab he came 4th in his first ever kc class very proud mummy moment lol but thor is a big scared cat he is scared of jelly babies and ice cream on a cone lol but all he wants to do know is sleep eat and fart lol you got any more photos of your little darling??


Maddie sounds just like Thor. I've got lots of pics i'll post some soon when i charge the camera 
Have a lovely christmas


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

awww and ekkk cant wait to see more photos and merry xmas to you and your family as well x thor is currertly asleep on me ive got bloody dead legs lol x


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

i sooo want her and make thor a puppy again lol


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

may I ask what £ a mastiff pup goes for, ball park figure


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> may I ask what £ a mastiff pup goes for, ball park figure


it depends really on if they kc or not not but i would say roughly btween 450-750


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> i sooo want her and make thor a puppy again lol


Haha, she's turning into a right little madam. Think she's got terrible 2's lol


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> may I ask what £ a mastiff pup goes for, ball park figure


We paid £650 for Maddie, the breeders sold the rest of the litter for £700 each.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

x becca x said:


> Haha, she's turning into a right little madam. Think she's got terrible 2's lol


lol i know that feeling when thor went througth a really naugth stage when he stayed with my mum for a week he ate her door frames ripped her wallpaper and ate her kickten chairs


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> lol i know that feeling when thor went througth a really naugth stage when he stayed with my mum for a week he ate her door frames ripped her wallpaper and ate her kickten chairs


Oh god, did she go mad? Maddie has eaten part of our wall near our door. She looked really innocent,don't think she realised that all her muzzle was White with plaster lol.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

x becca x said:


> Oh god, did she go mad? Maddie has eaten part of our wall near our door. She looked really innocent,don't think she realised that all her muzzle was White with plaster lol.


no thank god she found it funny she said she used to come home and say thor what have we eaten today lol i know the feeling with plaster lol our lab and or german shep x lab got our wall grout one day not good when you got a black carpert i could of killed them lol


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> no thank god she found it funny she said she used to come home and say thor what have we eaten today lol i know the feeling with plaster lol our lab and or german shep x lab got our wall grout one day not good when you got a black carpert i could of killed them lol


Oh that's lucky lol, my mum would of gone mental. Omg black carpet and white grout I would definitely killed them lol. Gave Maddie her first bath today as she was muddy, I thought she would hate it but she didn't she was running in circles diving at the bubbles it was brill.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

x becca x said:


> Oh that's lucky lol, my mum would of gone mental. Omg black carpet and white grout I would definitely killed them lol. Gave Maddie her first bath today as she was muddy, I thought she would hate it but she didn't she was running in circles diving at the bubbles it was brill.


 
i know lol it bloody ages to clean up and awww glad she loved it as thor dont likes baths lol he is not very happy with me at moment as i booked him into the one of the mobile dog grooming he smells lush x


----------

